# Super Moon



## flasharps (May 7, 2012)

Shot this from my driveway in SW FLorida


----------



## paigew (May 7, 2012)

hello super-moon!


----------



## Frequency (May 7, 2012)

Super moon...but dead center moon too...why ???

Regards


----------



## flasharps (May 7, 2012)

Frequency said:


> Super moon...but dead center moon too...why ???
> 
> Regards



It's a closeup of the moon. Nothing else in the sky. Completely clear. Why not???

I wasn't trying to frame it with a tree, mountain etc. Sometimes it's nice to see just the moon......


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 7, 2012)

flasharps said:


> Frequency said:
> 
> 
> > Super moon...but dead center moon too...why ???
> ...



Except when there's a billion other of the same picture posted in a 2 day span. Yours is sharp, but no need to get defensive. You're not posting something original.


----------



## flasharps (May 7, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> flasharps said:
> 
> 
> > Frequency said:
> ...



Defensive??? I wasn't getting defensive... Frequency asked why... Put the claws back.

It seems lately that some users in this forum are a little touchy...


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 7, 2012)

flasharps said:


> It seems lately that some users in this forum are a little touchy...



Ya think?!


----------



## flasharps (May 7, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> flasharps said:
> 
> 
> > It seems lately that some users in this forum are a little touchy...
> ...


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 7, 2012)

flasharps said:


> Defensive??? *I wasn't getting defensive*... Frequency asked why... Put the claws back.
> 
> _It seems lately that some users in this forum are a little touchy._..





flasharps said:


> *It's a closeup of the moon.* *Nothing else in the sky. Completely clear. Why not???*
> 
> *I wasn't trying to frame it with a tree, mountain etc.* *Sometimes it's nice to see just the moon.....*_*.*_



Okay, we are the ones that are touchy. Got it. :lmao:


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 7, 2012)

flasharps said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > flasharps said:
> ...




I joined this forum a year ago, maybe a bit longer.  When I joined it was pretty friendly, but the last several months it's gotten bad.  Really bad, antogonistic, hateful, bitter (not you Bitter) and biting.  I don't get it.


----------



## Compaq (May 7, 2012)

The photographer can't explain his intentions? That's weird.

That said, I, too, feel I've seen many shots like this. Also, I'm not able to see that it's actually the "supermoon", as there is nothing else in the picture. The focal length decides how big the Moon appears, in regard to something else. 

This is a shot of a moon, with medium detail.  Nothing extraordinary, imo, but I don't know if you're just showing, or wanted C&C


----------



## shady195 (May 7, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> flasharps said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...




Amateurs and Pro's alike tend to get very arrogant once they start getting praise for their work, or see anyone critcizeing theirs whom they think are inferior. You don't have to be a great photographer or even one at all to criticize someones work sometimes IMO. Maybe peoples ego's have grown since then.

It's already been said and im not saying this in a mean fashion either, without something to go with up against the moon you can't tell its a supermoon or that their is anything special about it, its basicly the same picture of the moon you get when you type moon into google and I think thats what frequency and others were getting at.


----------



## marmots (May 7, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> I joined this forum a year ago, maybe a bit longer.  When I joined it was pretty friendly, but the last several months it's gotten bad.  Really bad, antogonistic, hateful, bitter (not you Bitter) and biting.  I don't get it.



when i first joined this forum, it was A LOT different.

it was actually safe to post what you thought without getting attacked, i also seemed to get better advice then

but it's changed, which is why i don't even come here that ofte  any


----------



## flasharps (May 7, 2012)

I joined this forum a year ago, maybe a bit longer.  When I joined it was pretty friendly, but the last several months it's gotten bad.  Really bad, antogonistic, hateful, bitter (not you Bitter) and biting.  I don't get it.[/QUOTE]

I couldn't agree more! Photography is an art form. Some people will like it others wont. There is a lack of professionalism here though. Sometimes down right nasty. We are all interested in the same thing. Instead of bashing, why not share techniques? Isn't that why this site was started in the first place?


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 7, 2012)

shady195 said:


> It's already been said and im not saying this in a mean fashion either, without something to go with up against the moon you can't tell its a supermoon or that their is anything special about it, its basicly the same picture of the moon you get when you type moon into google and I think thats what frequency and others were getting at.




I'm not disagreeing about that either.     I didn't think you were being churlish, but the fact of the matter is that this place has gotten worse over the past year.  Attacking comments on others are up and constructive criticism is long gone.  You do get the occasional person who gives fabulous criticism and recommendations but they are less common.

On this moon image, I agree that without something in the foreground, it's just another shot of the moon.  Nothing special.  I wasn't directing my comments at you.  Just an overall observation during my tenure.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 7, 2012)

Sorry guys, Frequency is one of the nicest, genuine, constructive guys on here. Flasharps is basically an unknown.  I didn't like his tone with Frequency, of course I'll come to his defense. 



flasharps said:


> Frequency said:
> 
> 
> > Super moon...but dead center moon too...why ???
> ...



Frankly, I didn't like his tone with me either and honestly the root of a lot of the problems on the forum is people like him. It's pretty ironic that _he's the one _complaining about forum conduct .


----------



## Compaq (May 7, 2012)

Whilst photography is an art form, getting "defensive" just because someone disagrees with you, and claim that it's "art", and that not all will enjoy it... that is a bad attitude, I think. People are of course giving you their own opinions, but there are many guidelines and "rules" in photography that make a compelling image. Paying attention to when people disagree is clever.

Not directed at you, OP, just a general comment


----------



## vipgraphx (May 7, 2012)

flasharps said:


> I joined this forum a year ago, maybe a bit longer.  When I joined it was pretty friendly, but the last several months it's gotten bad.  Really bad, antogonistic, hateful, bitter (not you Bitter) and biting.  I don't get it.



I couldn't agree more! Photography is an art form. Some people will like it others wont. There is a lack of professionalism here though. Sometimes down right nasty. We are all interested in the same thing. Instead of bashing, why not share techniques? Isn't that why this site was started in the first place?[/QUOTE]

Yes, I agree with you 100% but I am relatively new since this past dec. There are a lot of police on board.

I have been into HDR for a bit and I took a an online course from Trey Ratcliff. His course was ok but I was beyond his teaching course in my eyes. However before each lesson he talked for quite a bit and philosophized, I think I enjoyed that more than anything and helped me! 

The reason I bring this up is because he spoke about being carfeull with online photography forums. IF you decide to join and discuss and post pictures for critique to not get caught up to much in what people have to say. He spoke of the pixel police, noise police, sharp police and so on. There are people that will zoom in to your photo so close just to look for any thing to complain about. It gets out of control sometimes and if you keep changing and changing your ways you never truly develop your own style, you end up being a  photographer for the popular vote. Thats my interpretation of his words.

There is another forum called froknowsphoto.com. Jarred Pollen is the guy. He also shares the same philosophy as Trey about if it looks good than it is good and if you are going to look at a photo for 10-20 min just to find the wrong then you are not seeing the photo you are just looking for reasons to complain.

I felt the same way before I came across these two fellows and it helped me in the way that photographers of that caliber also have a more simple approach to critiquing photos. People make it hard and go out of there way to spot little tiny things out that it becomes in my words silly.


If we are posting on a forum and critique is given and the OP explains why he or she did what they did comes across as not wanting to except C and C or defensive then what is the point? Its almost like the folks giving the c and c can not take the explanation and get defensive and turn words around to empower them....I don't get it....


As far as the moon yeah I had the same issue, my moon kinda sucked! I was not aware it was supposed to be taken with things around it to show the size I thought it was going just be bigger and when the word was at 11:30 at night well ugggghhh its high in the sky there is nothing to compare it to. I then was told 8:30pm was the better time to take a picture....I failed but learned that something of that size also needs something in relation to compare it to.


----------



## flasharps (May 7, 2012)

vipgraphx said:


> flasharps said:
> 
> 
> > I joined this forum a year ago, maybe a bit longer.  When I joined it was pretty friendly, but the last several months it's gotten bad.  Really bad, antogonistic, hateful, bitter (not you Bitter) and biting.  I don't get it.
> ...



Yes, I agree with you 100% but I am relatively new since this past dec. There are a lot of police on board.

I have been into HDR for a bit and I took a an online course from Trey Ratcliff. His course was ok but I was beyond his teaching course in my eyes. However before each lesson he talked for quite a bit and philosophized, I think I enjoyed that more than anything and helped me! 

The reason I bring this up is because he spoke about being carfeull with online photography forums. IF you decide to join and discuss and post pictures for critique to not get caught up to much in what people have to say. He spoke of the pixel police, noise police, sharp police and so on. There are people that will zoom in to your photo so close just to look for any thing to complain about. It gets out of control sometimes and if you keep changing and changing your ways you never truly develop your own style, you end up being a  photographer for the popular vote. Thats my interpretation of his words.

There is another forum called froknowsphoto.com. Jarred Pollen is the guy. He also shares the same philosophy as Trey about if it looks good than it is good and if you are going to look at a photo for 10-20 min just to find the wrong then you are not seeing the photo you are just looking for reasons to complain.

I felt the same way before I came across these two fellows and it helped me in the way that photographers of that caliber also have a more simple approach to critiquing photos. People make it hard and go out of there way to spot little tiny things out that it becomes in my words silly.


If we are posting on a forum and critique is given and the OP explains why he or she did what they did comes across as not wanting to except C and C or defensive then what is the point? Its almost like the folks giving the c and c can not take the explanation and get defensive and turn words around to empower them....I don't get it....


As far as the moon yeah I had the same issue, my moon kinda sucked! I was not aware it was supposed to be taken with things around it to show the size I thought it was going just be bigger and when the word was at 11:30 at night well ugggghhh its high in the sky there is nothing to compare it to. I then was told 8:30pm was the better time to take a picture....I failed but learned that something of that size also needs something in relation to compare it to.[/QUOTE]

Thank You! Your post is constructive. That is what I truly appreciate. People like you are the reason I joined this site in the first place.

I agree that frequency is one of the nicest guys on this site. He asked why I did the shot the way I did. I was explaining to him why just like the conversations I have had with him in the past. Just because there isn't a smiley face in a post, doesn't mean you are being defensive or have a certain tone...

When I said that photography is art. It is just that, art. When you walk into a art gallery, do you like every piece of art in the gallery? Some you will like, others you won't. It's an expression of yourself.

There is enough hate in this world. If you can't respond to someones question and explain why you did something the way you did. Something is wrong....


----------



## samcolby (May 7, 2012)

i really like this photo! but perhaps putting more things in the sky into the frame with the moon (clouds or something) i feel like it would put the super moon in context. the photo is very nice though


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 7, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Sorry guys, Frequency is one of the nicest, genuine, constructive guys on here. Flasharps is basically an unknown.  I didn't like his tone with Frequency, of course I'll come to his defense.




Agreed.  :thumbup:   I don't think anybody is questioning Frequency's "nice guy" persona.  He's never been anything but a gentlemen in these forums.  My comment was made as a general observation of this forum and was not directed at Frequency in particular. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## jake337 (May 7, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> flasharps said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...




Seems the same to me....


----------



## marmots (May 7, 2012)

jake337 said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > flasharps said:
> ...



like i said previously, it has changed, but not necessarily within the past few months.  

i've been on here almost as long as bitter, i just don't usually post unless im one of the first replies.  and when i first joined flame wars were rare (except in "canon vs. nikon" threads), and overall this was a friendly community.  

the first time i posted an image i was a complete beginner, and wasn't very good at this, but instead of having nothing but negativity, i actually got some kind words (along with honest critique), and it empowered me to move forward and try harder to succeed, and take good pictures.  this actually used to be a great place for beginners to learn without being b*****ed at, for saying the wrong thing.  

now it's worse than 4chans photography board, and thats saying something.


----------



## Kazooie (May 7, 2012)

@OP: Seems a little under esposed.

I havn't really gotten anything but polite C&C, I belive it's how you take it.


----------



## shefjr (May 7, 2012)

IMO, written word can easily be misconstrued (pertaining to attitude) Personally I try to read what is written as coming from a friend (that I like lol) which makes most posts directed at me as "nice or trying to help". Just my 2 cents on that. As for the photo, it's much better than mine even if there is no way to show context in regards to super size.
Have a great day all!


----------



## flasharps (May 7, 2012)

Kazooie: Thanks for the critique. I agree. I took a few other shots some with better exposure, but not as clear. I know a lot has to do with the atmosphere as far as clarity goes. I was hoping to get a nice shot from the beach, but the position of the moon would have been over condos. 

shefjr: Completely agree. My original response was in no way negative/defensive against frequency. I was just responding to his question. I still don't understand why it was even taken as a defensive response?


----------



## bogeyguy (May 7, 2012)

Isn't it ironic that Frequency has not posted that he thought he was being attacked by the OP. Freq. is a big boy and I would think he is capable of defending himself if he did indeed feel he was being called out for his comment. _IMO_


----------



## RxForB3 (May 7, 2012)

Rotanimod, unfortunately tone is very easy to misconstrue when there is no actual tone to interpret (ie written not spoken).  I didn't feel flasharps response was particularly defensive, and he did explain his intentions for the photo.  Perhaps he put too many question marks???????  I can see how that could be misconstrued, but I'd take flasharps at his word.

Now...deep breath everyone!  In with the blue, out with the black!


----------



## bogeyguy (May 8, 2012)

RxForB3 said:


> Rotanimod, unfortunately tone is very easy to misconstrue when there is no actual tone to interpret (ie written not spoken).  I didn't feel flasharps response was particularly defensive, and he did explain his intentions for the photo.  Perhaps he put too many question marks???????  I can see how that could be misconstrued, but I'd take flasharps at his word.
> 
> Now...deep breath everyone!  In with the blue, out with the black!





Well said, and Amen!


----------



## flasharps (May 8, 2012)

Here is another shot. Again..no trees, landscape, etc. just the moon. Not as clear.


----------



## thereyougo! (May 8, 2012)

My issue is that you didn't crop in *enough.  *In my view, if you are going to centre the moon, then you need to get rid of the empty space around it, otherwise the space is asking to be filled.


----------



## flasharps (May 8, 2012)

thereyougo! said:


> My issue is that you didn't crop in *enough.  *In my view, if you are going to centre the moon, then you need to get rid of the empty space around it, otherwise the space is asking to be filled.



I agree. I shot it with a 70-200MM L lens. Believe it or not, it's cropped. I tried cropping it some more, but it really gets blown out. Unfortunately I wasn't at a great location to get any background for the shot.


----------



## thereyougo! (May 8, 2012)

flasharps said:


> thereyougo! said:
> 
> 
> > My issue is that you didn't crop in *enough.  *In my view, if you are going to centre the moon, then you need to get rid of the empty space around it, otherwise the space is asking to be filled.
> ...


You could look at investing in a 2 x extender which would give you a 140 - 400 range, but with a loss of AF below a certain aperture.  Manual Focussing wouldn't be too much of a issue as you could use live view and zoom in. Either that or look into hiring a longer lens for a day or two


----------



## cardonalj (May 8, 2012)

thereyougo! said:


> flasharps said:
> 
> 
> > thereyougo! said:
> ...



actually, if he was shooting on a crop sensor then it be more of a 196-560.......but whos actually counting and figuring thast stuff out? lol


----------



## Steve5D (May 8, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> flasharps said:
> 
> 
> > You're not posting something original.
> ...


----------



## thereyougo! (May 9, 2012)

cardonalj said:


> thereyougo! said:
> 
> 
> > flasharps said:
> ...


I went by the camera in his signature which is full frame - 5d mk II


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 9, 2012)

Here's my peace offering:

Your first shot was _very _run of the mill, but the second shot is a very cool shot. The wispy clouds give the moon a nice surreal glow, and now with clouds you have something that separates your shot from just another moon shot. You mentioned sharpness as an issue, but there is plenty of sharpness. The issue is in the flare. 

Given that your photos are OK to edit, I wanted to illustrate what I would do with this shot. I cropped in much tighter, brought out existing detail in the moon, and removed the flare. Again, Nice capture.


----------



## flasharps (May 9, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Here's my peace offering:
> 
> Your first shot was _very _run of the mill, but the second shot is a very cool shot. The wispy clouds give the moon a nice surreal glow, and now with clouds you have something that separates your shot from just another moon shot. You mentioned sharpness as an issue, but there is plenty of sharpness. The issue is in the flare.
> 
> Given that your photos are OK to edit, I wanted to illustrate what I would do with this shot. I cropped in much tighter, brought out existing detail in the moon, and removed the flare. Again, Nice capture.



You Rock!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## manaheim (May 9, 2012)

1. It's the moon.  Unless you have a spaceship or an actual witch flying in front of it, it's not going to be original.  It's one of the most obvious subjects, and everyone on the planet sees it almost daily.  The moon... is a photography slut.   The clouds certainly make it a little more interesting, but she's still a slut... maybe with a bit of makeup on.   That said, folks will still take shots of her... I almost did... why not?  It's neat.  You just have to sort of shrug your shoulders, say "Very sharp!" when appropriate, and move on to the next one.

2. Re people being rude/sharp/angry/whatever... it's not been in the past few months alone.  It's a cycle.  It comes and goes, though honestly, I don't think it ever really goes.  You do get individuals who get grouchy now and again (I am guilty of this), but I bet it's also waves of new people coming in... fresh ideas, fresh remarks (repeated questions), etc.


----------



## Frequency (May 9, 2012)

Basically all of us are good; but sometimes we say something which are intentionally/unintentionally bitter or at least not that sweet; if we take such things on the lighter side and don't take them close to our heart, every thing will run smooth.

Of course i don't think the forum has grown bitter/ unfriendly etc. The only sad thing i found  is the lack of responses sometimes... that too cannot be blamed because all of are busy several ways, i know 

One more clarification i needs be giving... i comment on most of the images not because of any misunderstanding about my own status in this art... i think every body will be happy to hear some words on his/her works... i just want to share that happiness...  I take this as mutual helping  (yes, as already has been pointed out here, a smiley can take away a lot of misunderstandings...so use them profusely.... it is free      )


----------



## Frequency (May 9, 2012)

I forgot... my heart felt thanks to Rotanimod and others for their considerations and good words....


----------



## manaheim (May 9, 2012)

Frequency said:


> Basically all of us are good; but sometimes we say something which are intentionally/unintentionally bitter or at least not that sweet; if we take such things on the lighter side and don't take them close to our heart, every thing will run smooth.
> 
> Of course i don't think the forum has grown bitter/ unfriendly etc. The only sad thing i found  is the lack of responses sometimes... that too cannot be blamed because all of are busy several ways, i know
> 
> One more clarification i needs be giving... i comment on most of the images not because of any misunderstanding about my own status in this art... i think every body will be happy to hear some words on his/her works... i just want to share that happiness...  I take this as mutual helping  (yes, as already has been pointed out here, a smiley can take away a lot of misunderstandings...so use them profusely.... it is free      )



Frequency for president.  Seriously.  I wish I could be as nice as you are.  I seriously look up to you for your demeanor and the way you treat people around here.  You rock.


----------



## GnipGnop (May 9, 2012)

I agree with the C&C about showing the "super" about this moon.


----------



## Frequency (May 10, 2012)

manaheim said:


> Frequency said:
> 
> 
> > Basically all of us are good; but sometimes we say something which are intentionally/unintentionally bitter or at least not that sweet; if we take such things on the lighter side and don't take them close to our heart, every thing will run smooth.
> ...



O Manaheim...those words melt me down... i grow humbler:blushing:

Thank you


----------



## Rosy (May 10, 2012)

Frequency said:
			
		

> O Manaheim...those words melt me down... i grow humbler:blushing:
> 
> Thank you



BEAUTIFUL ENDING!!!!  NOW LET'S BACK TO SOME CC!!!! WE NEED WORDS OF WISDOM FROM Y'ALL


----------

